# Morning Sickness in the Middle of the Night?



## LetsDoIt

Okay anyone else have the same MS as me!? 

Before I knew I was pregnant I was waking up in the middle of the night sick as a dog. Once I even threw up. The last time I threw up was 4 years ago after a night of enthusiastic drinking :winkwink: so it was a WHOA experience for me. I thought it had to do with my low carb diet I was on but nope.

After taking the test and finding out I'm pregnant the sickness just stopped. Then last night I was up at 3am and was so sure I was going to yak. Almost upchucked the cracker I tried to get down.

Just wondering if anyone else gets night specific sickness? :sleep:


----------



## Kaisma

Before i found out i was pregnant i felt sick some nights, once was throwing up in the middle of the night. Now i get it in the evening. Not everyday but when i do, I throw up. Yak!!! :(


----------



## Mum2T

i throw up 24 7 :( had enough of it now


----------



## BubbleGum04

Mine is way worse at night. Starts around dinner time and sometimes I can't sleep because of it, other times I wake up around 2 or 3 am feeling awful. Sorry, I know it's hard. I hope we both get better soon :(


----------



## 3Doglover

I notice that I feel pretty sick while laying bed at night and it get's pretty hard for me to fall asleep, but I haven't had to wake up in the middle of the night yet. I also feel HORRIBLE first thing in the morning. Then the rest of the day it's pretty much after I eat or if I'm standing up for a while.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have it all day long!


----------



## Mommy2be20

In my 6th week, I had woke up at 4am out of a relatively dead sleep... yehh, had my first bout of "morning sickness" :sick: I also haven't got sick in years and last time being a hangover lol! I have a feeling most of it was to do with an empty stomach throughout the night and all those hormones building up .. touch wood that was a one time deal for me though, last time I was headed to the loo was properly in the morning :dohh:


----------



## ilovemypeanut

about a month ago i started getting sick at the back of my throat and waking up in the middle of my sleep after doing the same. i didnt know i was pregnant until last week. now i cant keep a thing down, actually just back from the bathroom this minute. although, in saying that they say the worse the morning sickness the better it is for the baby? :D


----------



## louloubelle76

mine is worse at night too, im ok until i wake up for the start of the nightly toilet trips and sometimes throw up too, not nice but its nature :)


----------



## LetsDoIt

Oh you poor women who are plagued with almost constant morning sickness! I feel terrible for you. I can't handle nausea very well (as I'm sure no one can) and I would be just the biggest baby if I had it all the time.

I've also heard that more sickness is good so I get worried that I am not sick everyday. Silly huh!? But I worry about everything


----------



## littlebird28

Yes! Mine is way worse at night. Last night I woke up at 3 am and spent a few hours in the bathroom ready to lose it! No one tells you about these joys :)


----------



## hermosa0308

For some reason....all of my symptoms kicked in once the sun dropped! Seriously...i grew horns :devil:...and i was fussy about EVERYTHING :grr:!!! And then from 10pm - 4am :sick:...and everytime i walked into any room in the house, everyone always did this ----->:argh: lol...but its starting to wear off just a tad bit...i feel my horns goin away slowly!


----------

